# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  انتقال فایل از FTP به یک سرور دیگر با SSIS

## rahimi.mohamad24

سلام
با استفاده از ssis میخوام یه فایل zip شده را از FTP ،برداشته و برای پردازش و نگهداری فایل های پردازش شده روی یک سرور دیگر منتقل کنم.
برنامه ای که این package  ا اجرا می کند در یک سرور دیگر قرار دارد.
اگر قرار بود که فایل ها به سرور دیگری برای پردازش و استفاده کاربران منتقل نشود و در همان سروری که برنامه ااجرا می شد نگهداری شوند،مشکلی نداشتم ولی در حال حاضر نمی دانم از چه روشی باید connection ای با سرور نهایی برقرار کنم؟
(در رابطه با گرفتن فایل ها از FTP مشکلی نیست ، برای انتقال این فایل به سرور مقصد دنبال راه حل هستم)
لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## oliya24

سلام دوست من م حقیقتش رو بخوایی فقط عنوان شما رو خوندم به این لینک بروید امیدوارم مشکلات حل شود
http://www.sqlservergeeks.com/blogs/...using-ftp-task

----------

